# back sprocket



## schwinnman (Sep 9, 2014)

how do I take off back sprocket from new departure model d hub and how do get into the cabe store on here


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

If wheel/hub is out of frame:
Loosen lock ring (it has a reverse thread) just a bit.
Put hub or wheel into frame or bike with a crankset and chain on it.
Attach brake arm to brake arm strap, tension chain, tighten brake arm strap nut/bolt and axle nuts.
Apply the brake with controlled leverage.
Cog will break free, stopped by lock ring.
Remove wheel/hub from bike/frame.
remove lock ring.
remove cog.

If the wheel is already in the bike, you can loosen the lock ring a bit without removing the wheel.


----------

